# how bad is eating runny eggs?



## ms.shell (Jul 25, 2008)

hi mamas.
i am about 5 weeks pg. CRAVING eggs and toast. I tried to eat them scrambled and got grossed out. I like them poached with runny yolks. yum. i can barely think of anything else. i know they say not to eat them that way while pg, but how bad could it be? they also say not to eat raw eggs at all, but i know alot of folks do and i even read dr mercola recommend raw eggs years ago.
would it really hurt anything if i ate them once? or regularly? i eat eggs this way usually several times a week and have never gotten sick but have been abstaining since the + test as i dont want to do any harm....
thoughts?
please and thank you.


----------



## andbabymakes4 (May 17, 2008)

Probably just as bad as eating a rare hamburger while your pg which I do very often w/o ill effects. I say, enjoy.


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I've been doing it. But part of what makes me feel good about it is that our eggs are from local farmers -- less likely to be contaminated with salmonella inside the shell.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't think it would be any worse than eating runny yolks while not pregnant.


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know if it's true indicator for salmonella but my mom always insisted she could smell when an egg was bad. I have cracked open a "bad egg" before and Man! now I know where that expression came from.

Maybe you could pull a Julia Roberts from "Runaway Bride" and do an eggs-periment....OK, bad pun, I know!







Maybe you'd find you liked other kinds of eggs just as well or better.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Why I had runny yolk eggs for lunch! I'm not at all concerned. I also get less "industrial" eggs. But even if I didn't I'd probably still eat 'em however I wanted.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avivaelona* 
I don't think it would be any worse than eating runny yolks while not pregnant.









:

I've eaten runny eggs all my life, and have never stopped while pregnant.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerypolyp* 
Well, I've been doing it. But part of what makes me feel good about it is that our eggs are from local farmers -- less likely to be contaminated with salmonella inside the shell.

Yep. They're a lot more nutritious too!


----------



## LivingforGod (Jul 3, 2008)

Enjoy! This is my fourth and I've never had an issue with runny eggs.


----------



## tak (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. I've eaten sushi, blue cheese, hot dogs, runny eggs....the only thing I've cut out of my diet completely is alcohol!


----------



## KAREBEAR (Jan 13, 2003)

the white of the egg is what you have to worry about. I too enjoy my eggs over easy and I have never got sick from it.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tak* 
I wouldn't worry about it. I've eaten sushi, blue cheese, hot dogs, runny eggs....the only thing I've cut out of my diet completely is alcohol!

well- I don't eat hot dogs- but the rest it true for me too. I like my eggs raw mixed with raw milk and strawberries! It is yummy! I wouldn't sweat it at all- I also eat soft cheese and raw cheese..... I live on the edge.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I ate runny eggs throughout this pregnancy and we're both still alive. It is really hard to seperate real fact from hysteria. I would say if you trust the source of your eggs and know that they have been properly stored, go ahead and enjoy!

P.S What really helped me was throwing out that stupid "What to Expect When You're Expecting" book. I swear the title should be changed to "Stupid Things to Freak Out About While Pregnant."


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I craved them when I was pregnant with my son - along with brie lol...and ate loads ...everyday....for the first four months. I didnt know you wernt supposed to because it was my first pregnancy, didnt give it much thought and had not seen my MW yet.... However, we were both fine and I honestly think the risk is no more than if you were to eat them runny regardless if you were pregnant or not! So I say enjoy!


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

As PPs have suggested, I would at least get good eggs. I think they also sell pasteurized eggs (not that stuff in the carton, but real eggs), though I haven't tried them and don't know if they taste as good!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, I drink raw milk all throughout my pregnancy... so keep that in mind. But, I still can't resist tasting some cookie dough with raw eggs in it, either. I just don't worry about it. I say enjoy your poached eggs!


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iowaorganic* 
well- I don't eat hot dogs- but the rest it true for me too. I like my eggs raw mixed with raw milk and strawberries! It is yummy! I wouldn't sweat it at all- I also eat soft cheese and raw cheese..... I live on the edge.









What a rebel!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been eating at least 2 runny eggs everyday for weeks now... yummy!
My understanding is that the threat of food poisoning while pregnant is getting dehydrated. The actual germs won't affect the babe... So, in the unlikely event you actually eat a bad egg, and get food poisoning, make sure to stay hydrated or go to the doc for some IV fluids. Simple.
I've eaten runny eggs all my life and never gotten food poisoning from it, so









But I'm holding onto the "Don't change the litter box while pregnant" rule!


----------



## KAREBEAR (Jan 13, 2003)

also if you put the eggs(without cracking them 1st) in a bowl of water the eggs that float are good if they sink they are bad.

I saw this on a cooking show on Food network.

At my house we go through so many eggs a week I don't think they would ever go bad.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

Salmonella actually comes from the outside of the egg shell, the inside of the shell is well protected from contaminents. You should be ok I've done it I like mine over easy


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

I ate no less than 1/2 cup of cake batter containing raw eggs last week while making cupcakes. It was yummy.


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAREBEAR* 
also if you put the eggs(without cracking them 1st) in a bowl of water the eggs that float are good if they sink they are bad.

I saw this on a cooking show on Food network.

I have always heard the opposite- floaters are bad (old), and sinkers are fresh. If they lie flat on the bottom, they are fresher than any eggs that "stand up." But it seemed to be about and the levels of gas/liquid inside the shell, rather than any sort of bacterial content.

I like my eggs over easy, and that runny yolk is always delicious!


----------



## Xiaguan (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAREBEAR* 
also if you put the eggs(without cracking them 1st) in a bowl of water the eggs that float are good if they sink they are bad.

I saw this on a cooking show on Food network.

At my house we go through so many eggs a week I don't think they would ever go bad.


I was always told the opposite







We now have our own eggs & sometimes during the summer I have too many so I have to check them~ I was told by an older memeber of our church that the gasses in the bad egg make the egg float~

Melissa


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I eat *raw* eggs all the time! I get super high-quality ones from a small farmer, though. Don't think I'd eat commercial eggs raw. If you're worried, clean the outside of the shell with a bit of vinegar before you crack it open to kill any bacteria that might transfer.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

slightly OT, but I have one small word of caution about eggs. I am an eggaholic, and ate them daily while pg with my son, as well as almost daily while nursing him. He has never eaten an egg, but has an anaphylactic egg allergy now. So, if you have allergies yourself (food or otherwise), or your partner or other children do, try not to eat highly allergenic foods every. single. day. My son's allergist says that moderation is fine, so I'm going to try to limit myself to eggs 2-3 times a week.

Now I have to find another breakfast item to obsess over!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't know if its bad for you but its disgusting! uke


----------



## EmilyS (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I hope its not too bad becasue I have been having a runny egg yolk (cooked white) on toast for breakfast almost every morning this pregnancy. I have also eaten soft cheese and deli meat though. I avoided sushi (mostly!) and raw milk products though....

_Just read about the food allergy thing....hum, I have eaten peanut butter almost every day this pregnancy...ugh!_


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

I just made myself mayonnaise. I laugh at a prohibition on raw egg yolk!

Also, I think hard yolks are disgusting.


----------



## Mamaperk (May 15, 2005)

fresh eggs sink - old eggs float.
http://www.google.com/search?q=how+t...ient=firefox-a
I googled it just to confirm what I had been taught.

I love my eggs over easy and was craving them a lot in earlier pregnancy ... I don't really eat the whites but love to dip my toast in that runny egg yolk. LOL. We get organic, grass fed eggs from a farm and don't even refrigerate them (gasp) and I still eat them this way. We also drink our milk raw from the same farm ... and raw cheese, cream, etc which we make into butter, whipped cream, etc...

I guess everything is a risk in life in one way or another. LOL!


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAREBEAR* 
also if you put the eggs(without cracking them 1st) in a bowl of water the eggs that float are good if they sink they are bad.

I saw this on a cooking show on Food network.

At my house we go through so many eggs a week I don't think they would ever go bad.

Yes... the other previous posters are correct. Bad eggs float. Good eggs sink. So I'd double check what you have learned so you can ensure you aren't eating bad eggs and throwing out perfectly good eggs!







:


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preemiemamarach* 
slightly OT, but I have one small word of caution about eggs. I am an eggaholic, and ate them daily while pg with my son, as well as almost daily while nursing him. He has never eaten an egg, but has an anaphylactic egg allergy now. So, if you have allergies yourself (food or otherwise), or your partner or other children do, try not to eat highly allergenic foods every. single. day. My son's allergist says that moderation is fine, so I'm going to try to limit myself to eggs 2-3 times a week.

Now I have to find another breakfast item to obsess over!

Just in response to this: I have eaten eggs every day during all of my pregnancies and none of my children have an egg allergy. But I have been told that eating something frequently can make them more prone to allergy. Just sharing my experience









And I eat runny eggs during pregnancy


----------



## KAREBEAR (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laurabelle1317* 
Yes... the other previous posters are correct. Bad eggs float. Good eggs sink. So I'd double check what you have learned so you can ensure you aren't eating bad eggs and throwing out perfectly good eggs!







:

Thanks I don't have to do it b/c our eggs don't last that long in our house with 3 kids that love their eggs. We also get out from a friend that has hand raised the chickens. not that they prevents spoiled eggs.


----------



## jessicuh (Feb 25, 2008)

I just read the other day that your chances of running into an egg with salmonella are 1 in every 30,000 eggs. And that's normal mass produced eggs.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

On food allergies: With our first, I ate eggs and dairy like every single day, in large quantities. She was born with fatal allergy to eggs and dairy. With the other three kids, I was no longer eating those things, as we no longer have eggs and dairy in the house, and the other kids are completely allergy-free. And yes, excessively eating allergenic foods can contribute to allergies in children who are prone to them. But then, I don't think we're talking about excessive quantities here.

On runny eggs: uke







But I think eating the stuff you're craving will not do you any harm. I would not worry about it.


----------



## :loveher: (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hippiemommaof4* 
Salmonella actually comes from the outside of the egg shell, the inside of the shell is well protected from contaminents. You should be ok I've done it I like mine over easy 

I actually just saw this on the Food Network the other day! Other than that, I craved eggs too while I was pregnant. I think you should be fine; I wouldn't see a difference if you ate them now while being pregnant or not. I, too, would just make sure you get them locally. Enjoy!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skrimpy* 
But I have been told that eating something frequently can make them more prone to allergy.

I've heard this too, but am I the only one that thinks this makes absolutely no sense?
Evolutionarily speaking... WHY would a child be more prone to develop allergies from what his/her mother eats the most? Wouldn't that set the babe up to *die* from the normal diet of the mother? I mean, for thousands of years, humans had a fairly limited diet. It just doesn't make sense. It would make more sense that the child would develop more of a tolerance to what the mom eats during pregnancy-- just like some babes like spicy food because they tasted it in-utero. Hmmmm.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

It makes sense because the fetus, if it is already prone to allergies, is having the immune system aggravated every single day by the offending foods. It's like if you have hay fever and go mow the grass every day. And as far as evolution goes, humans did not always have the onslaught of pollution, chemicals, hormone-laced foods, immunizations, and other nasties to weaken the immune system. There were other nasties (black plague, smallpox, etc.), but I think the bad things now are really, really weakening immune systems. And also, in world history, the super allergenic foods were never eaten in the quantities in which they are eaten now in the west. They were too expensive and not as available. There is certainly more availability of these foods now. But anyway, it is not my intention to start a debate. But three very prominent allergists I have seen for my daughter also support avoiding allergenic foods during pregnancy if a sibling has allergies. Or even if a sibling does not. Just everything in moderation. And the eggs and dairy I had in my first pregnancy, that was not moderation.


----------

